# Bill Hays Dymondwood Predator



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

After much anticipation, I finally received my Dymondwood Predator from Bill Hays. He's an excellent salesman, and an even better artisan. But you already knew that, so let's move on:
(For those who just want to see pics and don't want to listen to my BS, please scroll down for the links)









_Design_
_
_
I don't have a large collection of slingshots like many of you to compare, but I very much doubt I would be wrong in saying that this slingshot is nothing short of exceptional in the looks department, bar none. In particuar, I love the use of dymondwood in such a contoured frame, as it really shows off the beauty of the wood.

Although this slingshot looks very stylish (imo), you would be wrong to assume beauty and functionality are mutually exclusive. The shape of the frame forces the user to expand his grip on where it is most important (index and thumb) to ensure that the user can gain the most leverage to counteract the force when using heavy bands in the y axis of articulation (up/down, this was meant to shoot gangsta).

There have been myths that Bill Hays possesses Yeti sized gi-normous hands and the frames he produces are generally large. This frame fits me perfectly, and my hand only measure around 7 and 1/4" from tip to first wrist crease. Also, compared to the Hathcock Sniper (which I haven't tried so take it w/ a grain of salt), this model seems to allows for a greater degree of articulation due to the round contoured handle. Neither is superior I believe just different.

_Accuracy_
_
_
Not sure whether this is worth mentioning as accuracy is largely dependent on the user. However I will say that the very defined grip will easily ensure a consistent grip which will indirectly benefit this. Also, I was quick to dimiss the lanyard as merely a decorative item, but quickly I found it served a great purpose by lock the wrist so that gripping with the fingers was not even necessary. All these factors make for a very repeatable grip and stance, which can only be a good thing. It was noticeable to me personally compared to other SS.

_Feel/Fit&finish_

There is definitely a difference in the heft of this SS compared to more common multiplex used. The dymond is also stabilized I believe, much better feel and also has a very nice thin finishing coat that makes it shine in the light. The g10 core provides nice detailing viewed from profile, it also makes the predator very tough. I can't picture this breaking unless you take a sledgehammer to it.

I've bought more expensive gadgets and items made of similar material, and the fit and finish is better on the predator. Mainly I attribute this to the custom nature of Hays work (not to mention his skill), compared to more commercial products. No jagged edges from poor finishing (especially between the core and dymondwood), very smooth surface. I was told that the frame has been slightly modified with slightly smoother contour grips, due to complaints and observations of chipping and chaffing after prolonged use. I was hesitant at first but soon understood why these changes were made, it is for the better I assure you.

_Disadvantages/Limitations_
_
_
It is said that this SS has the potential to turn slingshot buddies into thieves. Many cannot deny the perfect marriage between functionality and beauty of it and cannot control their envy. As such, more care must be taken to ensure the security of the predator, and one must be vigilant at all times.

_What you've been waiting for_
_
_
_http://dl.dropbox.co...40/P3190207.JPG_
_http://dl.dropbox.co...40/P3190208.JPG_
_http://dl.dropbox.co...40/P3190209.JPG_
_http://dl.dropbox.co...40/P3190210.JPG_
_http://dl.dropbox.co...40/P3190211.JPG_
_http://dl.dropbox.co...40/P3190212.JPG_
_http://dl.dropbox.co...40/P3190213.JPG_
_
_
Thanks for looking.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Good for you to find such a great slingshot that you can enjoy shooting without having to take time to get "used "to it. I think the sign of a great slingshot should mean that the shooter only needs a few shots to feel at home with a new one. Hays makes some very nice shooters and you really better be careful where you keep it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice looking frame and a wonderful design. Love the different Dymondwood varieties! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I see these braided lanyards all over the place now. Can someone post a link on how to braid these?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here you go!
This is my favorite illustration of how to do it.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

That particular stitch found in the black lanyard is called a Cobra Stitch or a Solomon Bar. If you youtube those words you will be flooded with more information on them than you can handle.

The OD green wrap is just something I designed and you won't be able to find it. The two ends were terminated with a decorative knot known as a lanyard knot or diamond knot. Again, youtube is your friend.

Good luck.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review Man!
That dymondwood makes a really pretty slingshot doesn't it?! Much better looking in person than the pictures, either your's or mine, seem to be able to show.

The braided with a snap lanyard is what I've been putting on all my customs of late. It just gives an added level of security and allows for a more stable shooting platform (same as a wrist braced slingshot) from a pocketable shooter.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks MJ the link does not work however.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Thanks MJ the link does not work however.


Try this My link


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks for the review Man!
> That dymondwood makes a really pretty slingshot doesn't it?! Much better looking in person than the pictures, either your's or mine, seem to be able to show.
> 
> The braided with a snap lanyard is what I've been putting on all my customs of late. It just gives an added level of security and allows for a more stable shooting platform (same as a wrist braced slingshot) from a pocketable shooter.


To Bill's credit the pictures don't really do it justice, although I tried to portray them the best I could with what resources I had. The gold tint on the top layer exhibits different colors under different lighting, from a dark copper to bright gold. Which Bill and I both thought was strange since the dymondwood was supposed to be of the walnut variant. I thought it looked more like the Applewood dymondwood. Either way, we both agreed it was an interesting change and definitely looks hot!

another pic, taken by Hays this time.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Thanks MJ the link does not work however.


Sorry, pasted it wrong.
Thanks for the assist, S_S!


----------



## mcbarberblue (Feb 9, 2011)

hi all just got mine in the post made out of the clear materia it so cool!!!! thanks bill!


----------

